# started to put my puppy packs together what do you think?



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ok i have started to put my puppy packs together just wondering what you think so far ? 
please let me know if you think im forgetting something 
we have insurance 
so far in the box is 
puppy pads 
collar and lead
poo bag holder set 
teddy 
nylon bone
2 dishes
food pack with £5 voucher
treats
i am going to add 
bed 
blankie 
more toys 
anything esle you can think of what do you put in yours ?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

They are great hun! Only thing I can think of is a piece of old smelly bedding that Missy & the pups have used, to help reassure them in their new homes.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> They are great hun! Only thing I can think of is a piece of old smelly bedding that Missy & the pups have used, to help reassure them in their new homes.


 i was thinking that too was going to buy them a blankie each missy has loads of blankies which are always in her bed was going to send them home with one of those too :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

lucky new owners!:2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> lucky new owners!:2thumb:


 thanks this is something i always i love my babies what ever they are even the rabbits and hedgehog babies go to their new homes with a goodie bag :flrt:its the first time i have done a puppy one though and i do want to get it right and not miss anything i dont understand why other people dont do it it doesnt cost alot and its nice to recieve a nice goodie bag made me feel like the breeder really cares when i have got mine in the past ( daft i know) although ive only ever recieved 2 with all the animals i have bought in the past


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

Puppy packs look fab, why pedigree chum AND eukanuba though? Only thing you haven't mentioned is the paperwork. This is what always go in mine:
breed specific info regarding training and socialisation, and health issues, 
details of local training classes and the local breed club for the new owner details and copies of all relevant health tests undertaken on the parents, contract of sale, 
diet sheets,
Copy of pedigree.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I always put the next due worming dose in my kitten pack with instructions on the envelope of when and how to give it, but of course we don't sell kittens until they are 13/14 weeks old so there is a difference there.

What about photographs of their development?

I always thought it was very sad that a lot of my new owners only met their kittens when they were about 8/9 weeks old, so I took a photograph of each individual kitten when they were born and then a photograph every week and they went in their kitten packs.

Other than that I can't think of anything else missing off that extensive list! :2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

allsturns said:


> Puppy packs look fab, why pedigree chum AND eukanuba though? Only thing you haven't mentioned is the paperwork. This is what always go in mine:
> breed specific info regarding training and socialisation, and health issues,
> details of local training classes and the local breed club for the new owner details and copies of all relevant health tests undertaken on the parents, contract of sale,
> diet sheets,
> Copy of pedigree.


because i was going to use pedigree and still had the boxes from last year however everything was out of date when i called pedigree to ask for some new vouchers to put in the boxes they said no so i decided to call eukanuba instaid and use the box from the pedigree ones to fill with goodies instaid 
ann x


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> I always put the next due worming dose in my kitten pack with instructions on the envelope of when and how to give it, but of course we don't sell kittens until they are 13/14 weeks old so there is a difference there.
> 
> What about photographs of their development?
> 
> ...


 yes i will do that too i have loads of photographs as i take them every few days the worming stuff is a great idea too thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have an album of every litter of kittens I had - that's a helluva lot of photos! :lol2:


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

jazzywoo said:


> because i was going to use pedigree and still had the boxes from last year however everything was out of date when i called pedigree to ask for some new vouchers to put in the boxes they said no so i decided to call eukanuba instaid and use the box from the pedigree ones to fill with goodies instaid
> ann x


 Just the box is fine :lol2:....looked like you were giving 2 different types of food which was just confusing!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> I have an album of every litter of kittens I had - that's a helluva lot of photos! :lol2:


You should start up a kitten thread of all of them


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> yes i will do that too i have loads of photographs as i take them every few days the worming stuff is a great idea too thanks


In my kitten pack I was given a CD with around 100 pics from tiny until the day before I picked him up.

I got a HUGE kitten pack, it was a carrier bag and box full :lol2:
There was enough dry food to feed him for nearly 2 months, bottled water, pouches of wet food, a bag of litter, lots of vouchers and leaflets, magazines, a worming plan, instructions on how to introduce him to my house and other pets, toys, bowls, information on the things her cats are tested for, paperwork etc.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

allsturns said:


> Just the box is fine :lol2:....looked like you were giving 2 different types of food which was just confusing!


 nojust the box i find these boxes really usefull and use themfor all sorts so thought i would use the spare ones to fill with puppy goodies :lol2:


selina20 said:


> You should start up a kitten thread of all of them


 totally agree i would love to see your kittens you could do a kitten aday thread introducing one at a time that way were not making you sit for hours posting them all at once :2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Charlibob said:


> In my kitten pack I was given a CD with around 100 pics from tiny until the day before I picked him up.
> 
> I got a HUGE kitten pack, it was a carrier bag and box full :lol2:
> There was enough dry food to feed him for nearly 2 months, bottled water, pouches of wet food, a bag of litter, lots of vouchers and leaflets, magazines, a worming plan, instructions on how to introduce him to my house and other pets, toys, bowls, information on the things her cats are tested for, paperwork etc.


oh cd that will be easier as all the photos are on my laptop :2thumb: oh see i knew i would get the best ideas on here :notworthy:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

allsturns said:


> Just the box is fine :lol2:....looked like you were giving 2 different types of food which was just confusing!


The breeder of my Maine **** fed a mix Royal Canin/ James Wellbeloved, think she said it was because those are the 2 foods she recommends and when they go to the new home its easy for the new owner to pick which they prefer without upsetting there tummies :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> totally agree i would love to see your kittens you could do a kitten aday thread introducing one at a time that way were not making you sit for hours posting them all at once :2thumb:


I thought it would bore everyone to death! :gasp:



jazzywoo said:


> oh cd that will be easier as all the photos are on my laptop :2thumb: oh see i knew i would get the best ideas on here :notworthy:


If I was still breeding I'd do CD's too, but although I had a digital camera in those days I didn't have a CD writer on my old computer.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> I thought it would bore everyone to death! :gasp:
> 
> If I was still breeding I'd do CD's too, but although I had a digital camera in those days I didn't have a CD writer on my old computer.


 no you wont please start kitten thread id love to see them even if noone else would :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK - I might just do that! Prepare to be bored! :lol2:

They all look alike!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> OK - I might just do that! Prepare to be bored! :lol2:
> 
> They all look alike!


 yeah !!! cant wait very excited love kittens :flrt:


----------



## Chris_2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a brilliant idea, wish my dog came with that!  

I gave my pup a teddy when he was a pup and now she is constantly chewing anything that is soft to her in the mouth..... This consists of the sofa, bedding, all my neices teddys. I was told by the vet that if you give them a teddy to chew on when they are pups they will chew teddy like things for the rest of their life.... Nightmare! 
Great idea though!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My mums cavvie came with a puppy pack including her 'baby' which was a pink 'carebear'.
She's over two now and still had her 'baby' that she's never chewed nor has she chewed anything else in my Mums house. She carries the 'baby' around and will 'go get baby' when you tell her to.
I think she has not been a chewer as she was also crate trained when we got her for my Mum. House trained by 14 weeks as well so a very well behaved puppy indeed.


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow Lucky owners. I think the idea which some one has said before about the breed specifics information is really good.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe a phone book, 
Your numbers (and maybe more long term details like facebook details etc, after all they may want to contact you in 14 years time and you could have changed phone provider or moved)
Your vets number (if you recommend them)
Pet lost numbers (local dog wardens number and any national companies)
Local dog trainer that can be recommended
Local agility or flyball club and infor of the first intake suitable (normally the spring around a year from now)

etc etc etc


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Fabby puppy packs and lucky new owners. Did the same when I bred Somalis.

Jules


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ok i have finished the basic pack 
i am also including 
insurance 
cd with all the photos of them growing up 
pack 1
















pack 2


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good! :2thumb:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

My puppies are off to their new homes this weekend. 
I always put together a folder which contains photo's of pup growing up along with pics of mum and dad. Then info on feeding, vaccinations, toilet training, tattoo, crate training, worming, mouthing, socialization, etc. The tattoo document, vaccinations, certificate, contract of sale, insurance and all contact numbers.
The puppy pack has bowls, collar, lead, all sorts of chews, toys including balls, rope tugs, teddy and a piece of vet bed which has smell of mum and siblings. Oh and a 7.5 kilo bag of Arden Grange to get them started.


----------

